# Reload Software



## dustyroad (Jan 30, 2004)

In a past post someone mentioned reloading the software.

How do you do that?

I have a newer 921 and it is beginning to show more erratic behavior that requires turning the receiver off/on or rebooting.

I thought maybe the software reload may help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's no current way for you to force a software reload.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

You're new, so I'll ask the obvious....

Most erratic behavior is resolved with a power plug pull/reset (all erratic behavior if you leave the plug out  ).

There is also a bug floating around where a software corruption causes the EPG to get messed up. This is where a forced software reload is needed (but can't be done).


----------



## dustyroad (Jan 30, 2004)

You are right. I first try by turning off and on. If that does not solve it, I reboot (pull plug) and that gets rid of the problems. But recently the problems are becoming more frequent so I thought maybe some corruption had crept in to the software and a reload would improve the error rate.

I guess my solution is to get a remote control to "pull the plug".


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Just hold down the power button on the front of the 921 (i.e. not the remote's power button). This will cause a "soft reboot". Most of the corruption I have experienced is fixed by a soft reboot (I have experienced the EPG corruption bug and the soft reboot fixes it).

IMHO doing too many "hard reboots" may cause permanent corruption that may not be fixed untilthe next S/W version gets downloaded.


----------

